# PICS PICS PICS FINALLY!!! Yeah!



## bethany138 (Oct 12, 2005)

These are some I did recently. I would like to add that this is my first image post on here and these are really some of my first pics.  I'm trying to learn so any C/C will be very much appreciated.

The sky is actually that color.

1.







2.






3.






4.






5.






6.






7.





Critiques please!:hug::


----------



## JohnMF (Oct 12, 2005)

Im not very good at critiques so i will just tell you my favourite... It's the one of the dog/wolf. Is it a wolf? if so how did you get that close to it without being eaten?


----------



## bethany138 (Oct 12, 2005)

That's lakota... she is a wolf, but she is a pet.  My Mother-In-Law raised her from a pup.  She will eat you if you mess with my husband tho.  haha.  She's very sweet.  She has a son named Chavez and he is bigger than she is.  I got her to howl like that by howling at her (whoo whoo)... shes a nut.:lmao: 


Also,  I took that shot during the day and burned it in ps...does it look realistic??


----------



## bethany138 (Oct 12, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 12, 2005)

can't do it. critique allows only one image for review.

just leave these here and post one of your choice in critique.

i'm sure others will be along later to comment on these...it's been slow today


----------



## megapaws (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm not good at critique either... but I will mention that you should number the images to make it easier to comment. I love shots 2 & 4


----------



## Chiller (Oct 12, 2005)

Awesome shots.  You can shoot a variety of things.  My faves are 2 and 3.  Very nice!!


----------



## bethany138 (Oct 12, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> can't do it. critique allows only one image for review.
> 
> just leave these here and post one of your choice in critique.
> 
> i'm sure others will be along later to comment on these...it's been slow today


 
Sorry... I didn't know!

:blushing: :hugs:


----------



## PeterBraden (Oct 12, 2005)

The wolf is fantastic!


----------



## bethany138 (Oct 12, 2005)

I like her too!


----------



## bethany138 (Oct 12, 2005)

bump bump bump....bump di bump ldman:


----------



## Unimaxium (Oct 12, 2005)

Wow very nice shots. I love the horse and the wolf.


----------



## bethany138 (Oct 12, 2005)

Ya'll (excuse me..i'm a southern girl)  have made me feel much better about my photography.  I was beginning to feel like I would never be able to do anything worth looking at.  Thanks.  I really respect all of your opinions and it means a lot to me that you like my work.

Thanks Again

:love: :camera: :love:


----------



## TPOL (Oct 12, 2005)

i like 1 & 3


----------



## darin3200 (Oct 12, 2005)

My favorites are #2,3,4. :thumbup: I think #4 would also look really good in B&W.


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 12, 2005)

bethany138 said:
			
		

> Ya'll (excuse me..i'm a southern girl) have made me feel much better about my photography. *I was beginning to feel like I would never be able to do anything worth looking at*. Thanks. I really respect all of your opinions and it means a lot to me that you like my work.
> 
> Thanks Again
> 
> :love: :camera: :love:


 
you're selling yourself way too short. your shots are very good. just keep 'em coming!


----------



## scoob (Oct 12, 2005)

nice shots!! my favs are number 1,3,and 5. i really like the sky in number 1!


----------



## adeel_scorp (Oct 13, 2005)

...Great work Ma'am
Keep it up

My fav is no 1 and no 6.....


----------



## bethany138 (Oct 13, 2005)

thanks!


----------



## JonK (Oct 13, 2005)

Some very nice work here bethany...the first one is very well composed; I would deffo leave it as is. :thumbup:
The horse...my fave here..I would crop tight in on the eye so it is one third of the way from the right side and cropped tight enough so you only have mane on the left side. Basically you would have a monochrome image with that awesome blue eye popping out. I'll post a crop if u like.

The wolf-dog is nicely composed, a bit unsharp and the blacks are blocked up...all in all a little on the dark side...mebbe you just need to polish up your BW conversion.

chain shot is OK...bit too much going on for my liking...mebbe jus cut out some of the distractions and make it cleaner overall composition-wise.

Nice sunstar on #5..I find it a bit too centered for my taste...mebbe if you shot on a skewed angle...

#6..ditto #5

The pelican..really nice exposure...a very nice portrait of a pelican.

Keep em coming...nice start.


----------



## sfaribault (Oct 13, 2005)

Pictures 1,3 and 5 are my favorites...  Love the color in 1.

Steve  :thumbup:


----------



## Jeff/fotog (Oct 13, 2005)

You've got a lot of nifty ideas going on here.  The chain thing is pretty cool; a lot to work with and tough to organize.  You might want to post single images as there is so much to look at and comment upon!  Keep clicking!

www.jefferyraymond.com


----------



## Sk8man (Oct 14, 2005)

my fav are #1 and #6.
the colors of the sky are awesome and the DOF on the 6th photo is great.


----------



## bethany138 (Oct 15, 2005)

thanks!


----------



## bethany138 (Oct 22, 2005)

yo!


----------

